# 2023 Foals



## paddi22 (14 June 2022)

Getting the ball rolling on those planning for 2023 foals . I've one thats just done ai with Ricardo z in Kedrah, so I've a nerve racking 2 weeks till the scan to see if she took. anyone else making any new foals??!


----------



## milliepops (14 June 2022)

I have a welshtastic bun in the oven 🤞🥰
As Kira is off games perhaps permanently I thought it was literally now or never. The vet was willing but skeptical at her age as a maiden but she took first time so that's a promising start and they're very happy with her.  Hoping the rest of it goes this smoothly 🙏  she went to Corscaron Comet Aur who is a rather lovely sporty palomino welsh d.  

OH said I wasn't allowed to buy another Welsh so this is how I'm slipping a new one into the herd 😁

Toyed with doing Salty as well but in the interests of not going crazy with the logistics I'll put that off another year


----------



## Squeak (14 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			I have a welshtastic bun in the oven 🤞🥰
As Kira is off games perhaps permanently I thought it was literally now or never. The vet was willing but skeptical at her age as a maiden but she took first time so that's a promising start and they're very happy with her.  Hoping the rest of it goes this smoothly 🙏  she went to Corscaron Comet Aur who is a rather lovely sporty palomino welsh d. 

OH said I wasn't allowed to buy another Welsh so this is how I'm slipping a new one into the herd 😁

Toyed with doing Salty as well but in the interests of not going crazy with the logistics I'll put that off another year 

Click to expand...

Just looked up the sire and he looks rather gorgeous!  Can't wait to see the resulting foal.


----------



## ihatework (14 June 2022)

My 3yo is in foal to Diarado due in March.
Also just had a very generous 5* mare embryo offer from someone and I’m having to very much sit on my hands …. 2024 maybe?!


----------



## Four Seasons (17 June 2022)

My Frederiksborg mare is in foal to Cassanova du Bois. She's due end of March 2023. Very pleased with this years foal, so I've repeated it. Keeping this years foal, but next years will be sold. 

Already thinking of 2024 stallion. Thinking of going KWPN. It's a shame really, as there's only 1 purebred Frederiksborg in the Netherlands available. I've used him once, nice foal, but not that much of a fan of the stallion.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (17 June 2022)

Four Seasons said:



			My Frederiksborg mare is in foal to Cassanova du Bois. She's due end of March 2023. Very pleased with this years foal, so I've repeated it. Keeping this years foal, but next years will be sold. 

Already thinking of 2024 stallion. Thinking of going KWPN. It's a shame really, as there's only 1 purebred Frederiksborg in the Netherlands available. I've used him once, nice foal, but not that much of a fan of the stallion.
		
Click to expand...

How lovely - I would love a Frederiksborger, or even a cross. They are such beautiful animals.


----------



## daisy_rosie_eq (19 June 2022)

milliepops said:



			I have a welshtastic bun in the oven 🤞🥰
As Kira is off games perhaps permanently I thought it was literally now or never. The vet was willing but skeptical at her age as a maiden but she took first time so that's a promising start and they're very happy with her.  Hoping the rest of it goes this smoothly 🙏  she went to Corscaron Comet Aur who is a rather lovely sporty palomino welsh d. 

OH said I wasn't allowed to buy another Welsh so this is how I'm slipping a new one into the herd 😁

Toyed with doing Salty as well but in the interests of not going crazy with the logistics I'll put that off another year 

Click to expand...

I absolutely adore welshies. I have two Welsh section a mares who have just gone to be put in foal, a Welsh part bred homebred foal from last year and a section c. Can't wait to hear about the comet foal, I follow his Instagram and absolutely adore him, having a foal from him is on my horsey bucket list


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 June 2022)

I have a full Irish Draught mare that I’m trying to get in foal to Avanti Amorous Archie there’s a thread about my newbie breeding attempt in the forum so I won’t regurgitate all of that. Safe to say I think we failed at attempt one, but waiting to scan to make sure before trying again. Fingers crossed for a June 2023 foal! I’m praying for a colt but anything Archie bred is gorgeous so a filly would just mean doing it again! Good luck all! Some lovely horses to come!


----------



## Asha (8 July 2022)

We have a black blob on the scan this morning. Really excited as it will be my first full ID foal . We used Steeped in luck on My class 1 ID mare by Archie. So hoping for our next ID dressage star ! Fingers crossed for the heartbeat scan .


----------



## Marigold4 (12 July 2022)

My Royaldik x Primitive Proposal (but only 15 hh) mare has just scanned in foal to connemara Killour Star. Finally took the plunge after 3 years of dithering and "what if"s. Scanned today and blob clearly visible - no sign of a twin, thankfully. Excited but a little scared! She's had two foals before and has been a great mum.


----------



## Bikerchickone (13 July 2022)

I'm jealous of your blobs!

Fingers crossed for the next cycle for us!


----------



## Marigold4 (13 July 2022)

Bikerchickone said:



			I'm jealous of your blobs!

Fingers crossed for the next cycle for us! 

Click to expand...

🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## paddi22 (15 July 2022)

Scanned in foal to Ricardo! first round of ai didn't work, so was paranoid this round would be a disaster!


----------



## Marigold4 (15 July 2022)

What are you feeding your mares at this early stage please? My mare is out at grass 18 hours a day. We have lots of grass but I strip- graze to keep weight down. They have access to about 2 acres of bare grazing and then supplemented with a little new grass per day via strip-grazing. Stabled during for 6 hours during the day and fed good quality meadow haylage plus a half scoop of Thunderbrooks meadow chaff and a double handul of Thunderbrooks meadow nuts plus salt. Body score moderate. Vet says she needs extra minerals and vitamins but mare refuses to eat added powder. What do you think - does she need anything else? If so, what should I feed?  Stud farm I worked at in 80s didn't feed extra till last month or so, but I maybe out of date.


----------



## stangs (15 July 2022)

Marigold4 said:



			What are you feeding your mares at this early stage please? My mare is out at grass 18 hours a day. We have lots of grass but I strip- graze to keep weight down. They have access to about 2 acres of bare grazing and then supplemented with a little new grass per day via strip-grazing. Stabled during for 6 hours during the day and fed good quality meadow haylage plus a half scoop of Thunderbrooks meadow chaff and a double handul of Thunderbrooks meadow nuts plus salt. Body score moderate. Vet says she needs extra minerals and vitamins but mare refuses to eat added powder. What do you think - does she need anything else? If so, what should I feed?  Stud farm I worked at in 80s didn't feed extra till last month or so, but I maybe out of date.
		
Click to expand...

A KER webinar I attended not too long ago advised that it’s only in the second half of the pregnancy that you need to increase minerals (copper, zinc, selenium) for the foal’s stores.

If vet’s worried she’s currently deficient/unbalanced, a herb mix would be my thought.


----------



## Marigold4 (15 July 2022)

stangs said:



			A KER webinar I attended not too long ago advised that it’s only in the second half of the pregnancy that you need to increase minerals (copper, zinc, selenium) for the foal’s stores.

If vet’s worried she’s currently deficient/unbalanced, a herb mix would be my thought.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying. I think it was just a blanket "mares in first trimester need supplementing" rather than a concern about this particular mare.


----------



## TheMule (15 July 2022)

Marigold4 said:



			What are you feeding your mares at this early stage please? My mare is out at grass 18 hours a day. We have lots of grass but I strip- graze to keep weight down. They have access to about 2 acres of bare grazing and then supplemented with a little new grass per day via strip-grazing. Stabled during for 6 hours during the day and fed good quality meadow haylage plus a half scoop of Thunderbrooks meadow chaff and a double handul of Thunderbrooks meadow nuts plus salt. Body score moderate. Vet says she needs extra minerals and vitamins but mare refuses to eat added powder. What do you think - does she need anything else? If so, what should I feed?  Stud farm I worked at in 80s didn't feed extra till last month or so, but I maybe out of date.
		
Click to expand...

I feed a mineral powder which is high in copper as that’s what my land lacks- I use the Pro-Mineral, they all eat it really well


----------



## ihatework (15 July 2022)

All our youngstock herd get baileys stud balancer and at the moment grass. Probably only get half recommended ration of balancer. Mare in foal won’t get anything else until final trimester


----------



## Smoky 2022 (15 July 2022)

I have nothing to add but I really want to fellow this thread.


----------



## Marigold4 (16 July 2022)

ihatework said:



			All our youngstock herd get baileys stud balancer and at the moment grass. Probably only get half recommended ration of balancer. Mare in foal won’t get anything else until final trimester
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. That's really useful.


----------



## Blanche (20 July 2022)

Marigold4 said:



			What are you feeding your mares at this early stage please? My mare is out at grass 18 hours a day. We have lots of grass but I strip- graze to keep weight down. They have access to about 2 acres of bare grazing and then supplemented with a little new grass per day via strip-grazing. Stabled during for 6 hours during the day and fed good quality meadow haylage plus a half scoop of Thunderbrooks meadow chaff and a double handul of Thunderbrooks meadow nuts plus salt. Body score moderate. Vet says she needs extra minerals and vitamins but mare refuses to eat added powder. What do you think - does she need anything else? If so, what should I feed?  Stud farm I worked at in 80s didn't feed extra till last month or so, but I maybe out of date.
		
Click to expand...


I am going to go against the grain and say yes your mare needs a supplement. Though you give her fresh grass everyday she still has restricted grazing to a certain extent. I would give up the meadow nuts and feed a balancer. When I ran a tb stud the ones that ran to fat had Suregrow( Dodson and Horrell). It, apparently, used to be almost identical to Blue Chip but at half the price. Grazing is not what it use to be and doesn’t provide a balance of vitamins and minerals for the average horse let alone one in foal. I agree she doesn’t need a lot of feed now, the last trimester is when you need to increase it. If you don’t want to feed a balancer a lot of supplements can be bought in a trial size, hopefully you could then find one she eats.


----------



## m1stify (20 July 2022)

milliepops said:



			I have a welshtastic bun in the oven 🤞🥰
As Kira is off games perhaps permanently I thought it was literally now or never. The vet was willing but skeptical at her age as a maiden but she took first time so that's a promising start and they're very happy with her.  Hoping the rest of it goes this smoothly 🙏  she went to Corscaron Comet Aur who is a rather lovely sporty palomino welsh d. 

OH said I wasn't allowed to buy another Welsh so this is how I'm slipping a new one into the herd 😁

Toyed with doing Salty as well but in the interests of not going crazy with the logistics I'll put that off another year 

Click to expand...

just looked at the stallions intagram - omg what a beauty!!


----------



## Marigold4 (21 July 2022)

Blanche said:



			I am going to go against the grain and say yes your mare needs a supplement. Though you give her fresh grass everyday she still has restricted grazing to a certain extent. I would give up the meadow nuts and feed a balancer. When I ran a tb stud the ones that ran to fat had Suregrow( Dodson and Horrell). It, apparently, used to be almost identical to Blue Chip but at half the price. Grazing is not what it use to be and doesn’t provide a balance of vitamins and minerals for the average horse let alone one in foal. I agree she doesn’t need a lot of feed now, the last trimester is when you need to increase it. If you don’t want to feed a balancer a lot of supplements can be bought in a trial size, hopefully you could then find one she eats.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the advice, Blanche. I have put her on TopSpec stud balancer. This was the only one feedshop stocked.


----------



## Asha (22 July 2022)

Heart beat scan done and all good . Eek ! Excited for 2023 😊


----------



## smiggy (22 July 2022)

Mine had second scan today and there a proper baby in there with little teeth and everything 🥰
she had a lovely foal a year ago but I’m a bit worried he is going to be bigger than I need really. She’s 14.2 arab Welsh, went to a 14.2 Welsh d but foal is currently at least 13.2 ! 
this year she went to a lovely cremello section b that’s 13.2 so taking no chances ! 
there were some lovely stallions i looked at with AI but she is so easy to cover naturally it seemed a big risk . She’s palomino so foal will def be cremello or palomino .


----------



## Bikerchickone (27 July 2022)

@Asha  - can't wait to see your Pip foal, she's such a beauty!

We're making our last attempt for this year tomorrow. Fingers crossed we get a result this time. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not going to try again this year or the foal will be born very late in the season leaving my poor girl heavily in foal in the heat next year. Send positive vibes here please!


----------



## juli (27 July 2022)

Had a heartbeat scan last week and all were perfect. Expecting a Blue Hors St. Schufro x Contender foal late may next year! Crossing my fingers for a nice and healthy foal


----------



## Asha (27 July 2022)

Bikerchickone said:



@Asha  - can't wait to see your Pip foal, she's such a beauty!

We're making our last attempt for this year tomorrow. Fingers crossed we get a result this time. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not going to try again this year or the foal will be born very late in the season leaving my poor girl heavily in foal in the heat next year. Send positive vibes here please!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you xx.

Thats great news that she is nearly ready, come on Trio .. lets get this done. Fingers and everything crossed.. even my eyes


----------



## Bikerchickone (27 July 2022)

Asha said:



			Thank you xx.

Thats great news that she is nearly ready, come on Trio .. lets get this done. Fingers and everything crossed.. even my eyes 

Click to expand...

I need a miracle!


----------



## paddi22 (27 July 2022)

have everything crossed for you bikerchickone!! it's such a stressful process!


----------



## lexi lady (27 July 2022)

broodmare on my yard miscarried yard owner wants to try  again but i think it to  late  in the season .


----------



## dominobrown (31 July 2022)

I only have one, the other one didn’t take and think it would be best to wait I till next year now. 
The one that is in foal is to Sligo Candy Boy out of a Hollywood (Concorde) mare. Scanned with heartbeat


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (1 August 2022)

Heartbeat scan yesterday 👏
Maiden mare is 15, when can I get excited? Day 340? 😬


----------



## TheMule (1 August 2022)

HappyHackerK8 said:



			Heartbeat scan yesterday 👏
Maiden mare is 15, when can I get excited? Day 340? 😬
		
Click to expand...

Fab news! I think you get excited now and then worry every moment from now on until they are safely on the ground, then you carry on worrying for the rest of their lives


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (1 August 2022)

TheMule said:



			Fab news! I think you get excited now and then worry every moment from now on until they are safely on the ground, then you carry on worrying for the rest of their lives 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I’ll be past myself by 60 day scan - why did I do this again? 😂


----------



## Bikerchickone (9 August 2022)

Why, oh why, does it feel like my blob scan is taking forever to come around? Anyone? 

Also, does anyone know if constantly saying to your mare, 'think blue baby' helps in any way? I guess I'll find out  

Don't want much do I?


----------



## milliepops (9 August 2022)

Everything feels like its taking forever! 

I'll send colt vibes if you send my girl filly ones 😄


----------



## Bikerchickone (9 August 2022)

milliepops said:



			Everything feels like its taking forever!

I'll send colt vibes if you send my girl filly ones 😄
		
Click to expand...

You're on! 

What's the betting we each end up with the opposite?


----------



## milliepops (9 August 2022)

yup, quite possible!!


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (9 August 2022)

Does anyone ever have the autumn/fall scan done? I’m wondering how I’ll possibly get through the winter months without knowing if all is well or not 😬


----------



## ihatework (9 August 2022)

HappyHackerK8 said:



			Does anyone ever have the autumn/fall scan done? I’m wondering how I’ll possibly get through the winter months without knowing if all is well or not 😬
		
Click to expand...

Yes, need 1st Oct just in case it’s slipped because those are the semen terms


----------



## ihatework (9 August 2022)

Bikerchickone said:



			You're on! 

What's the betting we each end up with the opposite? 

Click to expand...

If you both get colts does that increase my chances of a filly 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## milliepops (9 August 2022)

that's not very sporting!!


----------



## ihatework (9 August 2022)

milliepops said:



			that's not very sporting!!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🙈🙈🙈


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (12 August 2022)

We’ve just had a healthy 45 day scan. Opted for this over the 60 day scan as A) I’m impatient 
B) want the sex to be a surprise at birth.

So my vet has basically signed me off now until foaling (other than vaccines etc!) I don’t need the Fall scan, so I’m left just to worry about all being well! I may go for the 1st October scan anyway - unless there are any other ways to know all is well??? 😬☺️


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (12 August 2022)

Also, does anyone know of any good pregnancy development apps/websites. My kids are beyond excited and would like to be able to show them some nice visuals of how our little foal is cooking ☺️


----------



## Marigold4 (12 August 2022)

HappyHackerK8 said:



			We’ve just had a healthy 45 day scan. Opted for this over the 60 day scan as A) I’m impatient 
B) want the sex to be a surprise at birth.

So my vet has basically signed me off now until foaling (other than vaccines etc!) I don’t need the Fall scan, so I’m left just to worry about all being well! I may go for the 1st October scan anyway - unless there are any other ways to know all is well??? 😬☺️
		
Click to expand...

We also had a 45 day scan this week. Vet is recommending equine herpes jab at 5 months next.


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (12 August 2022)

Marigold4 said:



			We also had a 45 day scan this week. Vet is recommending equine herpes jab at 5 months next.
		
Click to expand...

Same here  x


----------



## Bikerchickone (15 August 2022)

We have a blob! Had to pinch one as there were two but vet back tomorrow to check again. Next scan after that will be the heartbeat one. I’m praying hard now!


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 September 2022)

Yay I can join in now. Amber (by Beachball) is in foal to Legrande. She scanned in foal to twins, one has been pinched and all is well. So far. Just 300+ days of stress and worry to go...

I'm also wanting filly vibes please x


----------



## Asha (20 September 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			Yay I can join in now. Amber (by Beachball) is in foal to Legrande. She scanned in foal to twins, one has been pinched and all is well. So far. Just 300+ days of stress and worry to go...

I'm also wanting filly vibes please x
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! You could try a 60day scan . They can sometimes tell gender then depending on how foal is lying . I don’t like to know as I enjoy the surprise. But daughter asked and vet thinks we are having a filly . How they can tell from those grainy scans amazes me !


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (21 September 2022)

Amber has her October scan on Friday, couldn’t get in any closer as they are so busy! I’m super nervous…it’s so odd not having a clue if they are in foal or not! I’m getting used to the constant worry that breeding brings…is she fit enough, is she eating enough, is she happy, relaxed, pregnant???? 😵‍💫


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (23 September 2022)

The foal was hiding from the scanner today! But the vet said she could definitely feel a foal! I guess that’s it now apart from vaccines etc - 1/4 of the way there 😊


----------



## ihatework (29 September 2022)

Millie had her 1st October scan today and all looking good, can’t believe I’m now half way to a foal. Currently the size of a rabbit apparently


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (24 October 2022)

Too soon for a bump??? At 100 ish days we should not be showing…but it’s either a grass belly or definite signs of growth 😬


----------



## Asha (26 October 2022)

We’ve just bought another broodmare . She’s a class 1 5YO 15.3 ID and already in foal . Due around the same time as my other mare. So end of May / beginning of June should be busy for us . Only a head shot at the minute as it’s been hard to get a flattering one .. she’s a bit err ‘well’


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 October 2022)

She looks sweet!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (26 October 2022)

Oh she's lovely! Who is she in foal to?


----------



## Asha (26 October 2022)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Oh she's lovely! Who is she in foal to?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ! She’s a cracking mare and I’m chuffed to bits to be able buy her . shes in foal to Classic Scott . She’s by Corrindon Dancer out of a touch of the blues mare. 
looking at her she’s quite maxicob in type so Classic Scott is a good choice for her as he’s more streamline 🤣


----------



## Asha (26 October 2022)

Ambers Echo said:



			She looks sweet!
		
Click to expand...

considering her size albeit only 15.3 she’s some bone , so feels bigger when she’s prancing around . But she is very sweet and kind


----------



## TheMule (21 November 2022)

Wrong thread, edited!


----------



## nagblagger (21 November 2022)

? wrong thread..do you mean 2022 foals already born


----------



## TheMule (21 November 2022)

nagblagger said:



			? wrong thread..do you mean 2022 foals already born
		
Click to expand...

I'm only a year out


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (20 December 2022)

Half way there now! When do you all start supplementing with stud balancer etc? And which is the best quality…I’m thinking spillers?


----------



## ihatework (20 December 2022)

Mines only 3 so has been fed stud balancer her whole life. I increased the quantity a bit at 6 months.

She is now at 8 months and looking perfect. Out 24/7. Will probably come in late January for her last 6-8 weeks for a bit extra tlc.


----------



## blitznbobs (5 January 2023)

milliepops said:



			I have a welshtastic bun in the oven 🤞🥰
As Kira is off games perhaps permanently I thought it was literally now or never. The vet was willing but skeptical at her age as a maiden but she took first time so that's a promising start and they're very happy with her.  Hoping the rest of it goes this smoothly 🙏  she went to Corscaron Comet Aur who is a rather lovely sporty palomino welsh d.  

OH said I wasn't allowed to buy another Welsh so this is how I'm slipping a new one into the herd 😁

Toyed with doing Salty as well but in the interests of not going crazy with the logistics I'll put that off another year 

Click to expand...

Im planning on putting one of my kwpn mares in foal to a welshy this year- shes a bit on the little side so putting her in foal to something smaller for her first foal and hoping for a super pony -

Good luck with your baby


----------



## Lyle (Monday at 08:29)

Well, I may have photos to add to this thread in a couple of weeks. One of our mares is due late Jan. Although I'm in a different hemisphere, so its actually a lateish foal for our season, but it suits our property and lifestyle to foal down later in the season. We've had 2 lovely successful foals this season so far, and a very sad and unfortunate 9 month abortion  that lovely mare also developed septic metritis and acute laminitis. It was a battle to save her initially, with 2 hourly ice changes to all 4 feet, which we did for 5 days, and twice a day vet visits. Shes got a long road to recovery, but should recover. The 2 successful foals were by our gorgeous 3yo colt, who we lost to colitis in mid 2022. Its bittersweet, so lucky to have 2 gorgeous babies of his, but it hurts too because he's produced absolute crackers, like I knew he would. Fingers crossed for a smooth delivery this time, and then we start covering for next season!


----------



## HappyHackerK8 (Tuesday at 06:56)

Lyle said:



			Well, I may have photos to add to this thread in a couple of weeks. One of our mares is due late Jan. Although I'm in a different hemisphere, so its actually a lateish foal for our season, but it suits our property and lifestyle to foal down later in the season. We've had 2 lovely successful foals this season so far, and a very sad and unfortunate 9 month abortion  that lovely mare also developed septic metritis and acute laminitis. It was a battle to save her initially, with 2 hourly ice changes to all 4 feet, which we did for 5 days, and twice a day vet visits. Shes got a long road to recovery, but should recover. The 2 successful foals were by our gorgeous 3yo colt, who we lost to colitis in mid 2022. Its bittersweet, so lucky to have 2 gorgeous babies of his, but it hurts too because he's produced absolute crackers, like I knew he would. Fingers crossed for a smooth delivery this time, and then we start covering for next season!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, here’s to 2023 being a happier year!!! Bank in the sleep now while you have a couple of weeks before foal watch 😅 looking forward to the updates


----------

